
80% front end vs. 20% back end - scottyates11
http://parse-hosting.oursky.com/blog/2016-03-30-startup-should-focus-on-front-end
======
david90
Not sure about the exact ratio, but to my experience - the frontend no matter
web or mobile requires more attention span than the server.

------
AndrewMBliss
frontend is king

